# Looking for SGP Products Within Canada



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

After ordering the Zagg front and back shield for my iPhone 4 (which turned out to be complete garbage), I've decided on ordering a couple of sets of screen protectors from SGP (SGPStore.com | iPhone, iPhone 4, iPhone 4G, iPhone 4.0, iPhone 4 Case, iPod Case, Pouches, Protector Film, Camera, Laptop Skin, Metal Skin). I want to get these installed with a couple of days and don't want to have to wait weeks for them to ship from California. Does anyone know of any Canadian online retailers that carry SGP products?


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Im also curious of this and would like to try some of there products out, carbon possibly? any ideas?


----------



## OutbreakCH (Jul 20, 2010)

my father has ordered from the sgp store and paid little to no shipping for the product and it came within 5 days if i recall. (pack of anti fingerprints for the 3g/s) i can confirm they ship to canada, we got the product. i'd say order direct


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I have an order with them and its going on a week and a half and still nothing. So it really depends. And it's not like I live in a small city. I'm in Edmonton.
As for finding them in store -- I've yet to find any.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

I ordered mine last night, can't beat the price and shipping is dirt cheap. I expect things from the west coast to take 2 weeks for delivery so I'll be extra careful with my phone until it gets here; it helps my bumper shows up tomorrow. I figured that by the time I found one in Canada I could have gotten one directly from SGP. Go for it order one up and be careful until it gets here.


----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

After searching for a few days, nothing came up for Canadian resellers carrying SGP stuff. I ended up ordering from SGP directly, got a couple of sets (Oleo, anti-fingerprint and the full crystal set). The quality of the protectors looks pretty good after watching a few Youtube reviews.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

I went with a ultra crystal clear from sgp off eBay.


----------

